# New arrivals



## Tony (Dec 7, 2006)

Front row: Paph tigrinum
Middle: Paph tigrinum x adductum
Back: Paph tigrinum (left) and Prince Edward of York (right)

These are my first flasks, any tips to keep the little guys happy?


----------



## Marco (Dec 7, 2006)

i think you should keep the ones with brown leaves on the left pot away from the rest of the compot.


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2006)

Most of the plants have brown leaves, Sam said it was from them being in flask a little longer than they should have been. The ones on the left have new growth coming up, so hopefully they can pull through.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2006)

Beer and bikini babes!


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2006)

Did someone say beer?


----------



## Ernie (Dec 8, 2006)

Beer and mustard- the essentials. And if they decide to stink, your'e covered by the Arm&Hammer!  

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2006)

Reminds me of our refrig senior year of college. Just missing the "don't touch my food or else" guy's hamburger and bagels. :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Dec 8, 2006)

I had to go shopping this morning so I don't appear a ridiculous mess to my date tonight.  You know it's sad when you're out of butter and eggs.


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Reminds me of our refrig senior year of college. Just missing the "don't touch my food or else" guy's hamburger and bagels. :rollhappy:



There actually was a burger in the top section behind the door. :rollhappy:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 8, 2006)

Add a storage bin full of pollenia and less exotic beer and it looks my my fridge LOL.

Jon


----------

